# Display Port Cable Connected But Xrandr Shows Disconnected



## samTopaz (Jan 24, 2022)

I was using an AMD R9 290 GPU in my main desktop computer. However I've swapped it out for an AMD Radion 7870 (at least I think that's what it is.)
anyway the GPU I've put it my desktop doesn't have a full sized display port receptacle. It does have two mini DP receptacles however. I've got two mini DP to DP coords I've tried both of them with both receptacles on the graphics card and xrandr won't detect that they've been connected.

I'm not really sure what to do to trouble shoot it. The graphics card is supposed to support at least 4 displays (I think). I was using Display Port and the same monitor with my other video card and it worked fine.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 25, 2022)

Does `pciconf -lv` show the devices?


----------



## samTopaz (Jan 26, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Does `pciconf -lv` show the devices?


I can see my GPU. This is the output.


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1480 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Root Complex'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
none0@pci0:0:0:2:    class=0x080600 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1481 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse IOMMU'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = IOMMU
hostb1@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:1:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1483 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:1:2:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1483 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:3:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:3:1:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1483 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:4:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:0:5:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:0:7:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:7:1:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1484 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb7@pci0:0:8:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib9@pci0:0:8:1:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1484 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
intsmb0@pci0:0:20:0:    class=0x0c0500 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x790b subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:    class=0x060100 rev=0x51 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x790e subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
hostb8@pci0:0:24:0:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1440 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb9@pci0:0:24:1:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1441 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb10@pci0:0:24:2:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1442 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb11@pci0:0:24:3:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1443 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb12@pci0:0:24:4:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1444 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb13@pci0:0:24:5:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1445 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb14@pci0:0:24:6:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1446 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb15@pci0:0:24:7:    class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1447 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Device 24: Function 7'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
nvme0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x010802 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x144d device=0xa80a subvendor=0x144d subdevice=0xa801
    vendor     = 'Samsung Electronics Co Ltd'
    device     = 'NVMe SSD Controller PM9A1/PM9A3/980PRO'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = NVM
xhci0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x0c0330 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x43ee subvendor=0x1b21 subdevice=0x1142
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ahci0@pci0:2:0:1:    class=0x010601 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x43eb subvendor=0x1b21 subdevice=0x1062
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
pcib3@pci0:2:0:2:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x43e9 subvendor=0x1b21 subdevice=0x0201
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x43ea subvendor=0x1b21 subdevice=0x3308
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:3:8:0:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x43ea subvendor=0x1b21 subdevice=0x3308
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:3:9:0:    class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x43ea subvendor=0x1b21 subdevice=0x3308
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
re0@pci0:6:0:0:    class=0x020000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8125 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87d7
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8125 2.5GbE Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
vgapci0@pci0:7:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x6818 subvendor=0x1682 subdevice=0x3251
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Pitcairn XT [Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none1@pci0:7:0:1:    class=0x040300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0xaab0 subvendor=0x1682 subdevice=0xaab0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Oland/Hainan/Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7000 Series]'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
none2@pci0:8:0:0:    class=0x130000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x148a subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function'
    class      = non-essential instrumentation
none3@pci0:9:0:0:    class=0x130000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1485 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP'
    class      = non-essential instrumentation
none4@pci0:9:0:1:    class=0x108000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1486 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8808
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP'
    class      = encrypt/decrypt
xhci1@pci0:9:0:3:    class=0x0c0330 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x149c subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:9:0:4:    class=0x040300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1487 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8797
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 26, 2022)

samTopaz said:


> 7870 (at least I think that's what it is.)



Yep:


```
vgapci0@pci0:7:0:0:    class=0x030000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1002 device=0x6818 subvendor=0x1682 subdevice=0x3251
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Pitcairn XT [Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

From <https://www.amd.com/en/support/grap...-hd-7870-ghz-edition#amd_support_product_spec>:



DisplayPortNoDual Link DVIYesHDMI™YesVGANo


Is the HDMI port also in use?


----------



## samTopaz (Jan 26, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Yep:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes I have two other monitors that I have connected via HDMI and DVI. But as far as I can remember the card is supposed to support up to 4 displays at the same time.


----------



## samTopaz (Jan 26, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Yep:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Hmm I can see on that page that it says that the card doesn't have Display Port. However it also says "*GPU specifications may vary by partner configuration. Please refer to partner websites for GPU specifications." and it does have two mini display port connectors. It's an XFX card.


----------



## samTopaz (Jan 26, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this is the exact card I have: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htj_VpmP39k_


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 2, 2022)

Can anyone help here? (Gentle bump …)


----------

